# Starting CBT soon.... will it help?



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm starting CBT July 10th and I'm hoping for the best, but I'm kind of unsure about it. First of all, so far I've only managed to get a session every 2 weeks cause he's all booked up. My 3rd session and 1st CBT session starts July 10th. What is he gonna tell me in that 45 minutes each session that's gonna help me? lol I mean, I read a book on CBT and most of the theories are good, but I've tried them before and it's kind of like trying to kill a tiger with a tree branch. Maybe the combination of meds and therapy will help. What kind of stuff is he gonna assign me in between sessions? Also, since I currently have no job, how long do you think he will wait before he advises me to get a job? Just looking for some feedback from those that have tried CBT before.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

It depeneds what type of CBT you are going to get.

If he is like so many of the CBT therapists that people talk about on here whose approach is based on the mid 80's model of CBT, then quite possibly at 1 session a fortnight you may not find it helpful. In the UK therapists must update their knowledge regualry or they are not permitted to practice as a registered therapist. It seems the same system doesnt run in the States and so there are many theraposts who seem like they have read on or two books on it and kinda 'have a go'.

When you presented him with the Gillian Butler book, did he comment on it? 

Ask him if he is giving you the full Clark and Wells approach or the earlier traditional CBT. There are different types and they are NOT all equal. Is he a trained experienced therapist, or is he just 'dabbling' for you?

Keyowrds like saftey behaviours, internal processing, attentional focus training, post event processing and others from that book will tip you off to his style. If he wants you to just fill forms and then go out to 'get some exposure' then you are getting the old style. Make sure you do anxiety ladders.

Clark and Wells CBT was what got me over my SA (before I was on meds) and so I would say yes it'll help. I did work my total reaer end off on it though - it doesnt work just by turning up at the therapists office, put it that way.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, he made a point to tell me he's improved his anxiety treatment in the past ten years since I first started seeing him, so I guess he must get training every once in a while to update his skills. He also told me about a patient he treated for anxiety. Her anxiety was so bad, she couldn't drink a glass of water in a restaurant without feeling like she was doing it wrong and being judged by everyone. He said his treatment helped her, so it seems like something that would be perfect for me. I showed him the Gillian Butler book and he asked me what I got from it. I said I needed to change my thinking process because I was stuck on certain bad thinking patterns. He agreed and he gave me a handout that had alot of the same stuff that was in the book. On the handout, I see two names on it. Maybe you know these guys. Meichenbaum and Deffenbacher. Anyways, when you were doing CBT, what did you do in between sessions? Did you have exposure exercises for homework or what? I'd like to get a job soon, but I'm not sure if I'm ready or if I should wait until we are into the CBT for a while. You would think he would advise me to get a job pretty soon, so I can work on CBT through it, right? Right now I'm just sitting around the house. lol Anyways, thanks!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Heres what i found for those two dudes!



> Stress Inoculation Training
> Donald H. Meichenbaum
> University of Waterloo
> 
> ...


Some of the elements there - the cognitive skills training, sounds like there will be some role play and so on hopefully ... Im not sure what the stress reduction skills will be ... That isnt CBT as I know it but may well be an element worth adding in. It may well be affective on it own. Without reading the theroy behind it its hard to say. It sounds a LITTLE like the 'extinction' theory of anxiety which is basically exposure, which is used for phobias. Was that woman Generalised anxiety or Social Anxiety? Which are you?

In between sessions were initially reading CBT books to learn the theory and background, then working with mood diaires. With the Butler approach, adding attentionl training, identifying safety behaviours and learning to spot and stop pre and post event rumination came next. Sessions concentrated on specific incidents that I raised from my experience that week.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm not sure what the lady was, but I'm generalized anxiety. I brought in a little outline of all my bad thinking patterns and he said they were all typical problems that could be worked through. I think I overdid it with my eye contact problem (looking people in the eyes and focusing on the conversation wihout feeling extreme anxiety) because after reading my paper he was like "Boy, you're really focused on eye contact, aren't you"? and I was like "Yeah, I have an obsession over it and can't stop thinking about it while talking to someone." He said we will work on it and try to come up with something that works for me, so I'm glad about that. I wanted to make sure he understood how much of a problem it is and how much anxiety it causes me. I also told him how I feel like the world revolves around me and everyone is constantly analysing every move and facial expression I make. I'm glad I wrote that out for him because we seemed to connect on a lot of points. He highlighted a bunch of things I said on the paper and agreed with many of the core problems. I'm just wondering what his plan will be. I forgot what he did 10 years ago when I first started going to him. Basically I'm hopeful and impatient as the same time. lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

He sounds like a nice guy, and thats a really positive thing! Its good you can be honest and wrote all that stuff out, I always find that very helpful as theres stuff you can out on paper that you cant always say.

Its cool that you are focused on eye contact - dont feel like you are 'bad' or something for feeling that - thats where you are right now, and youre in a place where you are seeking to change, so dont feel like you need to bury any feelings that youre ashamed of.

Sounds really positive Mr DM2K!!


----------

